# Gaming laptop for 60-70k



## sggupta95 (Dec 27, 2015)

hey guys,after a lot of waiting and planning,i a finally getting a new laptop.
i may get it locally or from abroad through a friend

1)Budget-60-70k(around 1000 usd)

2)size-mainstream around 15"

3)mostly gaming,both the latest,high end games and older games too,watching movies/anime/tv series and other daily uses

4)Configuration:i'm aiming for a 960m.processor really doesn't matter,but any i5/i7 will do.
Ram can be upgraded later too,and for hard disk,1 TB would be nice,and i guess is the standard in this price range


5)Brands: no preference

6)Screen resolution:1080p definitely
Battery backup:doesn't matter,it's a gaming laptop
Purchase place:i am mostly getting it from abroad,either from U.S. or dubai.it's not certain yet.

i am considering this:Asus Rog Gl552

this looks like a good deal for 1000 dollars.

MSI option looks good too.MSI GE62 Apache

which one would you recommend?if you have any other recommendations,please do.
i am not considering clevo/sager because unless i'm missing something,there isn't much difference in price for the same config,and with asus/msi i'll get international warranty and After sales Supprt.plus,it's not certain i am getting the lappy from U.S,i may be getting it from somewhere else.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 27, 2015)

Both look good but ASUS has better presence in India compared to MSI, so after sales would be better


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 29, 2015)

do they deliver that ASUS model in India?

- - - Updated - - -

*geb.ebay.in/g/ImportHubViewItem?itemid=231796352017&Dell-7559-Intel-Quad-Core-i7-6700HQ-8GB-1TB-Hybrid-4GB-GTX-960M-Full-HD

77,000 can be delivered to India
Dell with GTX 960m annd Core i7 6700hq


----------



## Gagan Gera (Dec 29, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> do they deliver that ASUS model in India?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



but but it is refurbished


----------



## sggupta95 (Dec 29, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> do they deliver that ASUS model in India?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



i don't think they do,but i am getting it from someone there(if i am getting it from U.S.)

also [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION] i will consider that.currently i am leaning towards the asus one as is


----------



## Mr.wave (Dec 30, 2015)

[MENTION=153748]sggupta95[/MENTION], me too buying this (DELL 7559) from US. Infact already bought it and lappy delivered to friend in US. I am going to get it on 11th jan.

got it for 839$ from newegg. Planning to add another 8 gig ram and 250 SSD.


----------



## sggupta95 (Jan 6, 2016)

just an update,i have finally decided on the Asus ROG Gl552VW-DH71 from U.S.
the only other thing left to decide is if to get a ssd for it.i am thinking of waiting a while and not getting one now,as an ssd is not essential and i'd like to keep the costs minimum.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2016)

^^the other option of ASUS on amazon looks good 4GB VRAM, 1TB + 128SSD


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 7, 2016)

If you are not comfortable spending $300 more, its understandable though, just get this
Amazon.com: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB M.2 SSD (MZ-N5E250BW): Computers & Accessories

I'm sure you can spend $90 for 250GB SSD... A great laptop it will be at $1100


----------



## sggupta95 (Jan 7, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^the other option of ASUS on amazon looks good 4GB VRAM, 1TB + 128SSD



1300 is out of my budget,plus 300$ for 2GB Vram and 128 gb ssd does not seem a good deal to me.


anupam_pb said:


> If you are not comfortable spending $300 more, its understandable though, just get this
> Amazon.com: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB M.2 SSD (MZ-N5E250BW): Computers & Accessories
> 
> I'm sure you can spend $90 for 250GB SSD... A great laptop it will be at $1100



yeah,that's the one i will get,if i get one.
at first i was thinking after some time i will get a faster and better pcie(and nvme) drive like samsung 950 pro,but it seems that our laptop only supports sata III M.2 ssd's,so it won't matter if i get one now or later.
plus i will get it cheaper if i get it from there.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 7, 2016)

I would suggest to get a similar specced laptop with m.2 pcie.
As SM951 is nearly $100.

My 850 Evo takes 10s to boot up.

Because pcie helps in future if you go for power hungry softwares in future.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 7, 2016)

sggupta95 said:


> 1300 is out of my budget,plus 300$ for 2GB Vram and 128 gb ssd does not seem a good deal to me.
> 
> 
> yeah,that's the one i will get,if i get one.
> ...



SSDs are fast... I don't think you need a 950 pro... My cheap Crucial SSD is fast & I'm happy with it. Just get a 250GB one, then you can keep a game or two in it too (enjoy fast load times in games too)


----------



## sankar789 (Jan 8, 2016)

Asus seems to be good. Good choice ! If there would be an other option, then would Dell work ??


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2016)

sankar789 said:


> Asus seems to be good. Good choice ! If there would be an other option, then would Dell work ??



If i'm correct, Dell has laptops with i7 ULV, GTX950M, 1080p screen at $800 or so... You get inferior CPU & GPU, but it might be the best the from Dell for your budget


----------



## Mr.wave (Jan 12, 2016)

why didn't you considered this Amazon.com: Dell Inspiron i7559-2512BLK 15.6 Inch FHD Laptop (6th Generation Intel Core i7, 8 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD + 8 GB SSD) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M: Computers & Accessories

it was available for 850$, still available in newegg.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 12, 2016)

Mr.wave said:


> why didn't you considered this Amazon.com: Dell Inspiron i7559-2512BLK 15.6 Inch FHD Laptop (6th Generation Intel Core i7, 8 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD + 8 GB SSD) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M: Computers & Accessories
> 
> it was available for 850$, still available in newegg.



Even though Dell provides a better CPU over ASUS one but ASUS one has good cooling, extra M2 slot(for SSD) & 7200 rpm HDD

As a matter of fact 4th gen i7 is too powerful to be paired with 960M (In future GPU will bottleneck, i don't think CPU will, as is the case with my laptop)


----------



## Mr.wave (Jan 13, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Even though Dell provides a better CPU over ASUS one but ASUS one has good cooling, extra M2 slot(for SSD) & 7200 rpm HDD
> 
> As a matter of fact 4th gen i7 is too powerful to be paired with 960M (In future GPU will bottleneck, i don't think CPU will, as is the case with my laptop)



according to reviews (and i am using this from past three days), cooling is great and dell has extra ram and SSD slots.

anyway congrats on purchase.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 13, 2016)

Mr.wave said:


> according to reviews (and i am using this from past three days), cooling is great and dell has extra ram and SSD slots.
> 
> anyway congrats on purchase.



I don't own a ROG (I wish I did)
I've an old Y500

What type of additional slot?


----------



## sggupta95 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mr.wave said:


> why didn't you considered this Amazon.com: Dell Inspiron i7559-2512BLK 15.6 Inch FHD Laptop (6th Generation Intel Core i7, 8 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD + 8 GB SSD) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M: Computers & Accessories
> 
> it was available for 850$, still available in newegg.



honestly,i didn't really see it nor heard about it while i was considering my decision.also,price is now 993$
right now,i'm sticking with the rog option as i have looked into it quite a bit and everything is pretty good
also, i think the processor is same in both.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2016)

960M is mid range GPU


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 14, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> 960M is mid range GPU



So?
You can't expect a better GPU under $1000

Anyways it will run all the latest games at high at 1080p, atleast


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> So?
> You can't expect a better GPU under $1000
> 
> Anyways it will run all the latest games at high at 1080p, atleast



it will run off-course but not at good fps..will need to sacrifice some settings


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 15, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> So?
> You can't expect a better GPU under $1000
> 
> Anyways it will run all the latest games at high at 1080p, atleast



Actually, there is this Clevo config with 965m.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 15, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> it will run off-course but not at good fps..will need to sacrifice some settings



860M runs AC Syndicate at high at 1080p, 30+ fps

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Actually, there is this Clevo config with 965m.



That's good but with the condition of my Lenovo laptop, I'll never go with those... Trust, reliability & durability issues


----------

